# Lumix FZ 100 and sharpness



## Detlev (Nov 14, 2010)

I just bought a Lumix FZ 100 and I am very disapointed about the picture quality. Using a tripod only I can not get a sharp picture as I can in my Canon G11. I mostly use ISO 100 and sizing it up to 100% it looks like being painted.
Is it only me and my camera or have others experienced the same?


----------

